# *** SOLDIERS FOR CHRIST = CAR CLUB ***



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)

((( FREE CONCERT FRIDAY 05-31-13 )))


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

*Car Show KID'S FUNDRAISER FOR THE HOLIDAYS
Saturday May 18th Family Fun, Food, Raffles and Vendors "Free to Spectators"
Info: Maynerd Estrada 951.990.5463
1187 Telephone Ave
Chino, CA 91710 







*


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)

:h5:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsupraise the LORD my brothers u all be blessed in Jesus name


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)

Stopped by big tymerz c/c cruise night in Santana today


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)

It was a blessing fellow shipping with my brothers yesterday at the ORANGE COUNTY LOWRIDER ALLIANCE meeting. Looking forward for the next one.






Romans 15:5-6


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

posted on our site, God Bless
http://www.oldmemoriescc.com


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)

View attachment 651091


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Sorry, but the Solitos show at La Mirada high School has been cancelled. 



Excuse the interuption of the thread. We just want to make sure that the word gets out to as many people as possible.


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)

. ( free concert tonight )


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)

. Concert last night was a blessing !!!!!


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)

had a good time at Roosevelt elementary school car show yesterday, just relaxing & fellow shipping


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)

please consider making a donation to the = Orange County jail ministry p.o. box 466 lake forest, ca. 92609. ((( for bibles & litature )))


----------



## Street rides (Apr 28, 2007)

check out this event


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Freedom Christian Church in Whittier on Imperial Hwy Next To Ecology is also having a Fathers Day Car Show...On Sunday June 16th


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)

One night I dreamed a dream.
As I was walking along the beach with my Lord.
Across the dark sky flashed scenes from my life.
For each scene, I noticed two sets of footprints in the sand,
One belonging to me and one to my Lord.

After the last scene of my life flashed before me,
I looked back at the footprints in the sand.
I noticed that at many times along the path of my life,
especially at the very lowest and saddest times,
there was only one set of footprints.

This really troubled me, so I asked the Lord about it. 
"Lord, you said once I decided to follow you,
You'd walk with me all the way.
But I noticed that during the saddest and most troublesome times of my life,
there was only one set of footprints.
I don't understand why, when I needed You the most, You would leave me."

He whispered, "My precious child, I love you and will never leave you
Never, ever, during your trials and testings.
When you saw only one set of footprints,
It was then that I carried you."


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

soldiersforchrist said:


> View attachment 660268


That's right my brother...


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Latins finest so cal bike club 2nd annual beach cruise at huntington beach ca, COME ON OUT AND HAVE A BLAST WTH ALL OF US ON Sat. AUG.31 2013 ~ BRING YOUR BBQ,FAM,AND LOWRIDER BIKE.
ROLL IN TIME IS 7AM TO 9AM 
CRUIZE TIME 9:30 AM
~WE WILL BE GROUPING AND CHILLING AT THE P.C.H AND BEACH BLVD ENTRANCE. When u enter off beach n pch stay to the right parking lot, we will be centered in between the santa ana river and the pier,which will make a bad ass cruize to and from those places and come back and chill wth the fam.. 
~THE CRUISES ARE A MILE EACH WAY 
ALL CLUBS,SOLO RIDERS, AND ALL THE PEER SUPPORT IS WELCOMED TO COME. Flyer coming soon


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:^^^


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

:h5:THIS SUNDAY :biggrin: GOING TO BE A GOOD ONE JUNE 30,2013 6-10 PM 

1688 N Perris Blvd Perris, CA 92571
  Bring the whole Family
50/50 and Raffle
HOP AT OWN RISK :thumbsup::h5::biggrin:
LOWRIDER BIKES ARE WELCOME :biggrin:
:thumbsup:HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE ​


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

meno97 said:


> TONIGHT :biggrin: GOING TO BE A GOOD ONE JUNE 30,2013 6-10 PM
> 
> 1688 N Perris Blvd Perris, CA 92571
> Bring the whole Family
> ...


TTT


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)

Had a blessed day with the family at victory outreach chino = car show & fair !!!


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)

Xavier The X-Man Presents The 11th Annual Cruise for the Cause Car Show on August 17, 2013 from 10 a.m. to 4 p.m. This Car Show is *FREE* to the Public. Otay Ranch Town Center, 2015 Birch Rd., Chula Vista, CA. 

I'd like to invite YOU to my annual car show for kids with cancer. It's a great event that now only raises funds but raises awareness on how YOU can help someone in need. There are 3 ways you can help at my car show: By participating, getting on the Bone Marrow Registry, or by giving blood, which can all be done that day. 

Here is an overview on my annual car show.

OVERVIEW: I put this show & shine together years ago to help a little boy that desperately needed a bone marrow match to live. I also did it to bring awareness on the importance of getting on the National Bone Marrow Registry & Donation of Blood(Latinos, Asian & African-Americans lack representation). 

Since doing the first one, it's turned into a Huge CAR event with more cars, bikes, & people every year. Last year we had a little over 20,000 spectators and over 550 vehicles registered. 

This is a NON-profit event and the money raised goes to kids with cancer. 

ALL those who work on this show do it on a volunteer basis, no one gets paid. Bird & Mario and his crew of judges from the Super Indoor Custom Car Show help pitch in to make this a success and I can't thank them and ALL the other volunteers enough. 

Musical guest TBA

This is a_ Pre-Registration Show Only. _I do it this way because it's basically a handful of folks who volunteer to make this event happen and I don't have the man power. I hope you understand and support this event. Please don't delay cause this show will sell out & I really want you to join us as the money raised goes to Kids with Cancer. 

*Click here to Pre-Register--->* http://www.magic925.com/pages/cruiseforthecause_2013

Thanks for your help & God Bless,

Xavier The X-Man
www.XManShow.com


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)

THERE IT IS, A SPECIAL INVATATION FROM THE X MAN HIM SELF. LETS SUPORT THE CAUSE MY BROTHERS & SISTERS!!! :h5:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Lord, thank you for letting me wake up today...


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)

Bro you are right, we need to thank The Lord everyday before are feet hit the ground for giving us life. The word of god says that tomorrow is promised to no man, we need to ashore that are name is written in the lambs book of life !!!


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Good morning my brothers


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Good tuesday morning my brothers...


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)

Bro your having a cruise night this Friday right???


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)

" congratulation " joe Rodrigez on your promotion to Vice President of S.F.C. South Bay chapter !!! For information on member ship ( south L.A county ) contact joe 310 291-4324. Please keep him in prayer!!! God bless!!!


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

We don't need more to be thankful for,
We just need to be more thankful.


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## Zeeto (Jun 14, 2013)

If any of you are free on Sunday August 18, we would love to have you guys come down to Bakersfield. I know its a bit of a trip, but should be a fun filled day. TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)

Zeeto said:


> If any of you are free on Sunday August 18, we would love to have you guys come down to Bakersfield. I know its a bit of a trip, but should be a fun filled day. TTT :thumbsup:


GOD BLESS YOU bro & thanks for the invite, that would be nice, we have nothing planed for that weakend. Lets keep it in prayer !!!:h5:


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## Zeeto (Jun 14, 2013)

soldiersforchrist said:


> GOD BLESS YOU bro & thanks for the invite, that would be nice, we have nothing planed for that weakend. Lets keep it in prayer !!!:h5:


God Bless you too, hope to see you there. 
:h5:


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

_Save the date, 

Once again *Carnales Unidos *will be throwing our annual Super Benefit Car Show on *Sunday August 25th, 2013*.
At The Kern County Fairgrounds, Located In *Bakersfield Ca.

Every registered entrant will recieve a dash plaque along with two passes to get into show

*We will be having many attractions plus many *extra bonuses :naughty: 





**MOVIN VIOLATION* Will Be In The House For The "2013"* CARNALES UNIDOS *Super Show In Full Force With Their Latest Merchandise Up For Grabs...

Also Dont Miss Out, Catch The Lengendaries Them Self Signing Shirts And Taking Pictures Next To Their Firme Ranflas...



 







*ANNUAL BENEFIT CAR SHOW AUGUST 25, 2013*
*
BEST OF SHOW *​




$200 Each, $150 2nd Place
Car, Truck, Dub Style, Bomb Car, Traditional
Best Motor Cycle of Show-$75.00
Best Bike of Show-$50.00
Best Hot Rod /Muscle car 1st -$100 2nd $75.00

*Special Awards*​




*CARS *
Best Paint
Best Mural
Best Engraving
Best Engine
Best Undercarriage
Best Interior 
Best Hydraulics/Air
Best Car Club Participation plus $50
*TRUCKS*
Best Paint
Best Mural
Best Engraving
Best Engine
Best Undercarriage
Best Interior 
Best Hydraulics/Air
Best Truck Club Participation plus $50 
Carnales Unidos Excellence Award $50 
Best Overall Club Display 
*CATEGORIES 1st, 2nd 3rd *​




*1)1940’s and Below Car*
*Original*
*Street*
*2)1950’s Car*
*Original*
*Street*
*Mild*
*3)1960**-1964**
**[SUB]Original[/SUB]*
*Street*
*Mild*
*4)1965-1969*
*Original*
*Street*
*Mild*
*5)Convertible 1969-Older*
*Original*
*Street*
*Mild*
*6)1970-1979 Car*
*Street*
*Mild*
*Semi*
*7) 1980-1989 Car*
*Street*
*Mild*
*Semi*
*8)1990-Newer*
*Street*
*Mild*
*9)Luxury Cars 1989-Older*
*Street*
*Mild*
*10)Luxury Cars 1990-Newer*
*
*
*11)Full Size Truck 1979-Older*
*Original *
*Street*
*Mild*
*12)Full Size Truck 1980-1999*
*Street*
*Mild*
*13)Full Size Truck 2000-2004*
*Street*
*Mild*
*14)Full Size Truck 2005-Newer*
*Street*
*Mild*
*15)Mini Truck*
*
**16) 4X4 Trucks*
*
**17)Compact/Import*
*Street*
*Mild*
*18)SUV*
*Mild*
*Radical*
*19)Low Rods*

*20)Hot Rods*
*
**21)Muscle Cars*
*
**22)Special Interest*
*
**23)El Camino/Panel*
*
**24)Motor Cycle*
*Street*
*Custom*
*
**25)PT Cruisers/Scions*
*
**26)Old School*
*
**27)Under Construction*

*28)Dubs*
*
**29)Luxury Sports*
*
**30)Bikes 16”*
*Street*
*Mild*
*31)Bikes 20”*
*Street*
*Mild*
*32)Bikes 26”*
*Street*
*33)3 Wheel Bikes*
*Street*
*Mild*
*
*
All Entries Are Allowed to bring *Propane Gas Grills ONLY*. First 200 Entries Will Receive a 4X7” Dash Plaque. Also, All first Place Winners Will Receive a Car Show T-Shirt along with Their Trophy. *This Years Dash Plaque Cover
*

*This Years Special Award Plaque Cover*

​_


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)

How the car club shelled ( plaque ) came about = the two tone gold & silver colors are from the book of acts 3:6 /// The shelled & swords are from the book of Ephesians 6:13-17 /// banner is from the book of psalm 60:4 /// the name is from the book of 2 Timothy 2:3-4. This plaque was inspired by the gospel as you can see!!!!


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)

save the date = this Saturday 08/10/13 at centennial park, Santa Ana /// sk8 competition & concert. Bring the family for a day at the park !!!! ( trophies for 1st. & 2nd. Place )


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)

" CONGRATULATION " Mario Gonzales on your promotion to Vice President of S.F.C. Car club in ST. LOUIS, MISSOURI CHAPTER !!! For member ship in St. Louis contact Mario on face book !!! Please keep him in prayer /// god bless !!!


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)

(Tomarrow ) Saturday 08/10/13 at centennial park, Santa Ana 12:00 pm /// sk8 competition & concert. Bring the family for a day at the park !!!! ( trophies for 1st. & 2nd. Place)


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)

Hello to all tomorrow, Sunday the 11th from 10am to 2pm Intruders car club will be having a car wash for donations for the funeral services for club member mother in law who passed away Thursday morning. Location of the car wash is at our Cruse night location on the corner of 17th and Harbor at Jakes Way Back Burgers in Santa Ana. Thanks 
Intruders
Car Club


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

soldiersforchrist said:


> View attachment 695849
> View attachment 695833
> View attachment 695825


:thumbsup:


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

Great messages here.


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)

A Guide for New or Non-Believers
When believers and non-believers ask me where to begin to read the Bible, my recommendation is my own personal preference. Others may give you other books to start with in reading the Bible. I would recommend that they do not start in the book of Revelation or in Genesis and start reading it through from start to finish. For a seasoned Christian, reading through the Bible is an excellent learning tool but for a new believer, it can be confusing. Revelation is difficult to understand, so for a beginner to start out in that book is asking for confusion and mistranslation of the verses since much of it is written in symbolic language. Here is a preferred order for a new believer or a non-Christian who wants to start to read and understand the Bible:


The Gospel of John
The Gospel of Mark
I John
II John
III John
Genesis
Ephesians
Galatians
The Gospel of Luke
The Gospel of Matthew
I Corinthians
II Corinthians
Romans
Psalms
Proverbs


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)

For where your treasure is, there will your heart be also. Matthew 6:21


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)

"SATURDAY NIGHT CRUISE" October 12, 2013 from 03:00 to 08:00 pm = location at victory outreach church 1932 w. 17 Th.. street Santa Ana ( rear parking lot ) free admission to the public. Car, motorcycle & bicycle $5.00 donation. All proceeds going to children's ministry. There will be Entertainment, food & blessing. ((( Switch hitters welcome ))) For more information call Evan 714 549-2300


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## Buzzkill65 (Aug 12, 2012)

TTT
FOR JESUS!!


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## @GRANDPAS64 (May 1, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)

Tomorrow "SATURDAY NIGHT CRUISE" October 12, 2013 from 03:00 to 08:00 pm = location at victory outreach church 1932 w. 17 Th.. street Santa Ana ( rear parking lot ) free admission to the public. Car, motorcycle & bicycle $5.00 donation. All proceeds going to children's ministry. There will be Entertainment, food & blessing. ((( Switch hitters welcome ))) For more information call Evan 714 549-2300


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

soldiersforchrist said:


> View attachment 804913
> View attachment 804905
> Tomorrow "SATURDAY NIGHT CRUISE" October 12, 2013 from 03:00 to 08:00 pm = location at victory outreach church 1932 w. 17 Th.. street Santa Ana ( rear parking lot ) free admission to the public. Car, motorcycle & bicycle $5.00 donation. All proceeds going to children's ministry. There will be Entertainment, food & blessing. ((( Switch hitters welcome ))) For more information call Evan 714 549-2300


:thumbsup:


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)

A PRAYZ REPORT for yesterday's cruise night = thanks to V/O santa ana for all there support. it was a blessing to see the holly spirit on the move. Blessing to the brothers and sister that showed up to support. Thanks to the intruders cc, Orange County cc, fleetline cc, boulevard kings cc, big timers cc & solo riders. A special thanks to jimmy"sincerely"Duran & broken society for ministering in music, I recommend you call these brother if your having a event coming up!!!


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## dcntone (Oct 16, 2012)

soldiersforchrist said:


> View attachment 814881


true


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)

pastor Ralf Fuentes, victory outreach Santa and showing his bomb saturday at the cruise night


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## BaggedOutHoe (Oct 21, 2013)

Do you guys have any local events that you will be attending coming up?


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)

This evening there will be knocking on your door, do you know who's their ??? Can you extinguish who you are going to let in ??? Only you can make the right one choice out of two !!! (1) John 10:10 The thief comes only to steal and kill and destroy (2) Revelations 3:20 Look! I am standing at the door and knocking. If anyone listens to my voice and opens the door, I will come in to him and eat with him, and he will eat with me.


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)

" CRUISE NIGHT " this saturday November 9, 2013 from 03:00 to 08:00 pm = location at victory outreach church 1932 w. 17 Th. street Santa Ana ((( rear parking lot ))) free admission to the public. Car, motorcycle & bicycle $5.00 donation. All proceeds going to children's ministry. There will be Entertainment, food, jumper, raffles & blessing. ( Switch hitters welcome ) For more information call Evan 714 549-2300


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)

((( John 8:32 ))) Then you will know the truth, and the truth will set you free


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)

Most people know the story of the 3 little pigs, it teaches you to do your work before you play, it says don't build with straw, don’t build with sticks, build something that lasts, build with bricks. The problem is that it suggest that you can really build something that lasts, by yourself. It also says, who's afraid of the big bad wolf - not me.
The first problem is that this world is passing away, the wages of sin is death, we all die, and the world as we know it will come to an end. We look forward to a new heaven and a new earth, the gift of God in Jesus Christ. Sure you can build a house of bricks, and it may keep you safe from some things, but its not enough. Even the 3 little pigs learned this, although the world could not blow it down, if there was no fire in the fireplace, the wolf could come down the chimney. While you may have some wood for the fireplace, there comes a day when you run out, and must go out to get more, and the wolf will be waiting.
You just can't save yourself, there are many things you can do, many things you can try - but there is good reason to fear the big bad wolf - because its not one thing. These days there are many people who do not fear the devil. Many do not even believe he is real. But he is real, and we are told that he is like a prowling lion looking for someone to destroy. The devil is real, and his is not our only enemy, the world and the flesh are also out to seduce us, and to destroy us.
We have 3 real enemies - these 3 are the thief. The thief has only come to steal, kill and destroy. Whenever you see loss, death, and destruction you know that the enemy is at work. And while there are many things you can do, and while you can certainly build a house of brick, and live a healthy lifestyle - no matter how hard we try, we cannot save ourselves.
But Jesus can, Jesus does. We cannot overcome sin, death and the devil by ourselves, but Jesus has. Jesus has overcome by the cross, and the empty tomb, and resurrection from the dead. Jesus has not only overcome, but Jesus has conquered. Jesus saves. Jesus can save us from the world, the flesh, and the devil, and Jesus can even save us from ourselves. Jesus came that he might give us life, not just ordinary life, but abundant life, everlasting life in the new heaven and the new earth where there is no more sin, or sickness, or suffering, or sorrow.
And while many people know about the 3 little pigs, the only thing that really matters, is to know jesus as our lord and Savior, because Jesus is our Savior and we need a savior from the world, the flesh, and the devil who are all seeking to steal, kill and destroy us.
So the Spirit works through the word to create faith in our hearts. Faith which teaches us to know our Saviors voice. Faith which leads us to follow him, faith which hope in the abundant and everlasting life which we are promised in his name. So Jesus has called us to life.


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Bump


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)

Matthew 27:45 & Luke 23:45


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)

God sent him to die in our place to take away our sins. We receive forgiveness through faith in the blood of Jesus’ death. This showed that God always does what is right and fair, as in the past when he was patient and did not punish people for their sins. (Romans 3:25 NCV)


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)

Matthew 11:28-30
28 “Come to me, all you who are weary and burdened, and I will give you rest. 29 Take my yoke upon you and learn from me, for I am gentle and humble in heart, and you will find rest for your souls. 30 For my yoke is easy and my burden is light.”


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)

Chuco the snow man lol


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

soldiersforchrist said:


> View attachment 922761



:thumbsup:


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)

Matthew 5:16
16 Let your light so shine before men, that they may see your good works and glorify your Father in heaven.


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)

2 Corinthians 9:15 
15. I thank God for his gift that words cannot describe.


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)

No One Comes To the Father, But Through Me: ((( John 14:6 )))


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)

my hero don't where a cap, he caries a cross!!!!!


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)

Proverbs 13:24
24 He who withholds his rod hates his son,
But he who loves him disciplines him diligently.


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)

Isaiah 9:6 
6 For unto us a child is born, unto us a son is given: and the government shall be upon his shoulder: and his name shall be called Wonderful, Counsellor, The mighty God, The everlasting Father, The Prince of Peace.


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)

Luke 17:11-19
Ten Lepers Cleansed
11 While He was on the way to Jerusalem, He was passing [a]between Samaria and Galilee. 12 As He entered a village, ten leprous men who stood at a distance met Him; 13 and they raised their voices, saying, “Jesus, Master, have mercy on us!” 14 When He saw them, He said to them, “Go and show yourselves to the priests.” And as they were going, they were cleansed. 15 Now one of them, when he saw that he had been healed, turned back, glorifying God with a loud voice, 16 and he fell on his face at His feet, giving thanks to Him. And he was a Samaritan. 17 Then Jesus answered and said, “Were there not ten cleansed? But the nine—where are they? 18 *Was no one found who returned to give glory to God, except this foreigner?” 19 And He said to him, “Stand up and go; your faith [c]has made you well.”*


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)

Isaiah 54:17
17 No weapon formed against you shall prosper,
And every tongue which rises against you in judgment
You shall condemn.
This is the heritage of the servants of the Lord,
And their righteousness is from Me,”
Says the Lord.


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)

View attachment 1020906


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

lulz

:inout:


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)

Greeting’s Soldiers For Christ, I hope all is well. Motorsport Showcase Presents The Arizona Super Show Saturday March 29th 2014. Register Early Show is 60% Full. 

The Show is Indoor-Outdoor. Cars will be inside Cardinals Stadium. 

For Exhibitor & Vendor applications go to www.motorsportshowcase.com or call 480-766-8164 for more info. 

Have a great Blessed Day.


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

bump:thumbsup:


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:wave: bump


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

Great messages here guys, thank you.


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)

View attachment 1108642


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

soldiersforchrist said:


> View attachment 1120489


bump


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Latins Finest would like to invite you all to Come thru to the inland empire and cruise with us. TTT any question call me text me (562) 879-4376. Free event. RG photography will be there......tacos $1 at the end of the cruise bring the family. 




We will meet at corona park at 1 and take off at 2 and cruise to fairmont park in riverside. We should be at faimont park around 330 or so. Depends on how many cars there is. TTT let's go for a cruise.


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)

god bless you bro gracias for the INVATATION, iam going to print out the flyer & pass them out!!!!!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

soldiersforchrist said:


> View attachment 1142033
> god bless you bro gracias for the INVATATION, iam going to print out the flyer & pass them out!!!!!!!!


Gracias. Come thru this is a free family event. TTT


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

*LATINS FINEST CRUISING BY!!!! TTT*


----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)

*Motorsport Showcase Presents The Arizona Super Show & Concert this Saturday March 29, 2014 at the University of Phoenix Stadium: 

1 Cardinal Dr. in Glendale AZ 85305. 

Show hours are from 2 p.m. to 10:00 p.m. 

**The Show is Indoor-Outdoor. Cars will be inside Cardinals Stadium. 

*Entertainment will feature *MC MAGIC, BABY BASH, KID INK, WHODINI, DJ BABY CHINO, LIL ROB, LV SHARP, CECY B, and ERIC BELLINGER!!!*

*Special Appearances by The Cardinals Cheerleaders and BIG RED!!!

For more info. go to *www.motorsportshowcase.com *or call 480-766-8164 
*
*You may purchase advance discount tickets at the University of Phoenix Stadium Box Office or go to *http://www.ticketmaster.com/event/19004C3BA20B75E5

*Have a great Blessed Day.

*


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)

brothers & sister iam providing Dj & pa service for your special events. Iam using the car club dj system as a fundraising tool. I can play random music or You can proved me whith a custom play list. I all so have a portable stage for your convenience for more information call or text (714) 549-2300


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

soldiersforchrist said:


> View attachment 1146074


*AMEN*


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## STYLECC61 (Jun 10, 2009)

"The Art of Lowriding Interview with Mr. Cartoon"


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

TTT

:thumbsup:


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## cadillac tone (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)

JOHN 01:32. Then John testified, "I saw the Holy Spirit descending like a dove from heaven and resting upon him.


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)

Mark 03:25. "If a house is divided against itself, that house will not be able to stand.


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)

JOHN 10:10 
The thief comes only to steal and kill and destroy; I have come that they may have life, and have it to the full.


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)

proud member of VICTORY OUTREACH Santana jail ministry!!!


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

TTT!!


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

Awesome prayers and awesome scriptures.:thumbsup:


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Preach!


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)

Exodus 20: 7
7. You shall not take the name of the Lord your God in vain, for the Lord will not leave him unpunished who takes His name in vain.


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## phatboyz (Jun 9, 2012)

BUMP


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## hellborn (Oct 7, 2013)

can u please email my the application for vendors. at [email protected] or PM me.

Thank you.


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## RAYG63IMPALA (Apr 12, 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kjFEkI8ETf0


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)

Proverbs 22:2 
The rich and poor have this in common: The LORD made them both.


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

soldiersforchrist said:


> View attachment 1358530
> Proverbs 22:2
> The rich and poor have this in common: The LORD made them both.


Actually the rich get buried above ground


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Btt!


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## Tami at Zeus (Apr 6, 2013)

MEMBERS; YOU ARE SO CLOSE BY, WE WELCOME YOU TO VISIT !!!!
393 N. Cypress St, in ORANGE


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## ray&son (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)

Malachi 2:16
16 For I hate divorce,” says the Lord, the God of Israel, “and him who covers his garment with wrong,” says the Lord of hosts. “So take heed to your spirit, that you do not deal treacherously.”


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)

Luke 15:3-7 3 So He told them this parable, saying, 4 “What man among you, if he has a hundred sheep and has lost one of them, does not leave the ninety-nine in the *open pasture and go after the one which is lost until he finds it? 5 When he has found it, he lays it on his shoulders, rejoicing. 6 And when he comes home, he calls together his friends and his neighbors, saying to them, ‘Rejoice with me, for I have found my sheep which was lost!’ 7 I tell you that in the same way, there will be more joy in heaven over one sinner who repents than over ninety-nine righteous persons who need no repentance.*


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## phatboyz (Jun 9, 2012)

Awesome page


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)

Matthew 25:23. His master replied, 'Well done, good and faithful servant! You have been faithful with a few things; I will put you in charge of many things. Come and share your master's happiness!'


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)

1 Thessalonians 5:16-18. 16 Rejoice always, 17 pray without ceasing, 18 give thanks in all circumstances; for this is the will of God in Christ Jesus for you.


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

Where are the lowriders?


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)

Bro thanks for checking in, I use this to promote the gospel. To encourage & give hope to the brother & sisters !!!!!


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## big gonzo (Dec 6, 2011)

Thank you brother I needed a little spiritual lift this morning, please keep it going you may not see it but it helps a lot. GOD BLESS YOU


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)

big gonzo said:


> Thank you brother I needed a little spiritual lift this morning, please keep it going you may not see it but it helps a lot. GOD BLESS YOU


. God bless you bro, you just incourage me to keep posting !!! BIG THANKS:h5:


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

1,500 dollars worth of stereo, jewelry, furniture , rims of your choice.. iM holding a secure online raffle..need to sale 1,500 tickets.. Please spread the word and buy some tickets..

https://www.raffleriver.com?r=1574


<iframe frameborder='0' height='250' width='300' allowtransparency='false' 
style='border:none; overflow:hidden; margin:0px; padding:0px;' 
src='https://www.raffleriver.com/app/rrWidget.html?id=1574'></iframe>


----------



## big gonzo (Dec 6, 2011)

soldiersforchrist said:


> . God bless you bro, you just incourage me to keep posting !!! BIG THANKS:h5:


I'm glad I found this thread, I'll be checking in often bro. I'm glad I have helped you as you have helped me. GOD BLESS


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)

when you are going throw a trial where do you turn to ???


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## jyphotog (Jan 1, 2012)

How annoying is this thread?


----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)

Good morning Everyone, I LOVE this thread very Inspirational.

Have a Great Blessed Day.


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)

jyphotog said:


> How annoying is this thread?


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## big gonzo (Dec 6, 2011)

jyphotog said:


> How annoying is this thread?


Someone dose need a lot of prayer, We are glad that you were led to this thread.


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## big gonzo (Dec 6, 2011)

I grew up in central Cal and remember a club called Cruising For Jesus. They did a lot of out reach car shows. Thet also had a church in Reedley Ca . Does anyone know if they are still around?


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)

big gonzo said:


> I grew up in central Cal and remember a club called Cruising For Jesus. They did a lot of out reach car shows. Thet also had a church in Reedley Ca . Does anyone know if they are still around?


. Blessing's bro, we haven't head any activity going on with cruising for Jesus c/c on the Christian c/c's main line. Well keep you posted if anything changes. Matthew 13:01


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## big gonzo (Dec 6, 2011)

soldiersforchrist said:


> . Blessing's bro, we haven't head any activity going on with cruising for Jesus c/c on the Christian c/c's main line. Well keep you posted if anything changes. Matthew 13:01


Thanks brother. GOD bless


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

jyphotog said:


> How annoying is this thread?


It's not annoying at all.


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## Tami at Zeus (Apr 6, 2013)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## big gonzo (Dec 6, 2011)

soldiersforchrist said:


> View attachment 1479802


That's the truth right there


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)

Romans 16:20 The God of peace will soon crush Satan under your feet. The grace of our Lord Jesus be with you.


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------

